# Submittal Checklist for Commercial Projects



## Alias (Jul 28, 2011)

USFS is coming.  I am looking for a checklist for what is required at the time of submittal.  I am asking if anyone here has one that I may plagerize?  Last major commercial project was RiteAid and I was rehired after all submittals were done.  My former boss handled all of their submittals.

The reason for the request is that I have nothing and the folks submitting are, well, ah, challenging to deal with.  I want to have something professional looking and I have nowhere to start.

Additionally, if the project is anything but simple, it will be being sent out and not done in house.  Keeping that in mind, I don't want to be the cause of any hold-ups because I missed asking for something.

TIA


----------



## mark handler (Jul 28, 2011)

Sue

How sophisticated of a list?

Is it for submittal? Or plan check?


----------



## mark handler (Jul 28, 2011)

Sue

How sophisticated of a list?

Is it for submittal? Or plan check?

PLAN SUBMITTAL CHECKLIST

NEW COMMERCIAL PROJECTS

CITY OF GRASS VALLEY BUILDING DIVISION (530) 274-4340

125 E. MAIN STREET, GRASS VALLEY, CA 95945

http://www.cityofgrassvalley.com/services/departments/cdd/BLDG/BUILDINGCODES/2010/CommPlanSubmittal_020811.pdf


----------



## Alias (Jul 28, 2011)

mark handler said:
			
		

> SueHow sophisticated of a list?
> 
> Is it for submittal? Or plan check?
> 
> ...


Mark -

That's it, thanks!

I really need something in black and white (and Green:mrgreen: ) to give the 'contractors' that makes the city's requirements crystal clear. I foresee a long uphill battle to get the documentation necessary to issue a permit.

The project has been submitted to planning and I have a copy of that letter. About 20 missing items to get the ball rolling for planning approval and CEQA.  On top of that, there were no fees submitted to the planning department for plan review.  ops


----------



## mark handler (Jul 28, 2011)

*black and white *

PLAN SUBMITTAL CHECKLIST

NEW COMMERCIAL PROJECTS

CITY OF GRASS VALLEY BUILDING DIVISION (530) 274-4340

125 E. MAIN STREET, GRASS VALLEY, CA 95945

BUILDING INSPECTION REQUEST LINE (530) 274-4343

www.cityofgrassvalley.com

Where to Begin:

All new commercial buildings (entirely new square footage built for the sole purpose of conducting a

business) must first be approved through the Development Review Application process. Contact the

City Planning Division at (530) 274-4330 with any questions regarding this process.

You will also need to speak to the Engineering/Public Works Department (530) 274-4350 and the Fire

Department (530) 274-4370 to discuss any requirements those departments may have regarding your

projects. Possible issues include grading permits, sewer hook-ups, fire sprinkler plans, etc.

Submittal for Building Permit Plan Review:

Once the previous items have been addressed, you will need to submit a permit application and plans

to the City Building Division. The following are the minimum requirements for plan check submittals for

new commercial construction and additions to existing commercial structures. Incomplete submittals

will not be accepted and will significantly delay your plan review.

“ Completed Building Permit Application for Plan Submittal and payment for plan check fee.

“ Four complete sets of plans, two of which must be wet stamped and signed, on minimum

18” x 24” paper. Plans must be prepared by a California licensed architect or engineer, with the

appropriate and current license information on each sheet. Plans must include the following:

1. Site Plan – Provide a north arrow, appropriate scale, parcel and property lines, existing and

proposed buildings on the property, setbacks, address, parking, public right of way,

topography and accessible paths of travel. List all Building Codes the project is designed

under and provide a complete code analysis including allowable area, height, type of

construction, and occupancy classification.

2. Foundation Plan – Show dimensions, footings, framing, holdowns, reinforcement, vapor

barrier and all structural requirements.

3. Floor Plan – Show all floors, all rooms and their use, dimensions, openings, doors and all

exits. Show and identify and new features, method of compliance for all accessibility

requirements, including dimensions and details.

4. Exterior Elevations – Show all exterior elevations including all doors, windows, exterior wall

finish materials, architectural projections and dimensions.

5. Reflected Ceiling Plan – Show all ceiling types, light fixtures, air diffusers, emergency

lighting and exit signage.

6. Building Sections – Show a minimum of two building sections that include sufficient detail

from the foundation up to the roof with reference to construction details and dimensions.

7. Construction Details – Show and reference location of all construction details applicable to

the project; do not include standard details that do not apply.

8. Structural – Provide complete structural drawings accompanied by calculations.

9. Mechanical – Show location of all equipment, method of support, unit model and

manufacturer, BTU, efficiency rating, all return/supply air locations and energy calculations

10. Plumbing – Show and identify all fixtures, water heaters, floor drains, clean-outs, pipe sizes,

materials and service locations. Include waste and vent, water supply and gas piping layout

with pipe sizing calculations.

2/8/11

11. Electrical – Provide site electrical, power plan, lighting plan and panel schedule. Show and

identify all receptacles, lighting, special equipment, conductor sizes, meter location, electric

load calculations and a one line diagram.

12. Title 24 Energy Calculations

13. Roof Truss diagrams and calculations

14. Structural Calculations

15. Soils Report

16. Reduced copy of Site Plan and Floor Plan (letter or legal size) – one each

Plan Review Process:

Once your project plans have been deemed complete and accepted by the City’s Building Division

staff, the plans will be routed to the appropriate City departments—Building, Planning, Engineering

and Fire—and reviewed for compliance with applicable code regulations and department standards.

When the departments have checked the plans, they will be returned to the Building Division staff,

who will notify you of any comments and necessary revisions or corrections to your plans. When all

comments and corrections have been adequately addressed, all project conditions met and all

applicable fees paid, a Building Permit will be issued for the project and work may commence.

Depending on the number of current plan checks and the complexity of the project, the estimated time

for City plan review for a new commercial building is 4–12 weeks for initial submittals and 4–6 weeks

for resubmittals with revisions/corrections.

If your project involves any hazardous materials, food handling or preparation, or prepackaged foods,

it is your responsibility to have the project reviewed by the Nevada County Department of

Environmental Health. This can be done prior to or concurrent with the City’s plan review. The

county’s EH Department is located at 950 Maidu Avenue, Nevada City, CA 95959. For any questions

regarding Environmental Health issues or plan submittal, contact them directly at (530) 265-1222.

Finaling Your Building Permit:

At the time of Building Permit issuance, the applicant shall receive a yellow Inspection Card which

contains all of the permit information, conditions, and the departments that will need to perform final

inspections. Department phone numbers are at the bottom of the inspection card for scheduling

inspections. When all conditions have been met and each applicable department and agency has

approved the project, the Building Division will conduct a final inspection and the Certificate of

Occupancy (required for first time occupancy and/or change of occupancy) will be routed for

signatures. Once you receive your copy of the Certificate of Occupancy by mail, the space can be

legally occupied. UNTIL YOU RECEIVE THE OFFICIAL COPY OF THE CERTIFICATE OF

OCCUPANCY, THE SPACE CANNOT BE OCCUPIED.

All Building Division inspections, including the Building Division final, must be requested by calling the

24 Hour Inspection Request Line at (530) 274-4343 BEFORE 7 AM for a same day inspection and

leaving ALL of the information requested on the voicemail (Permit #, Project Address, Type of

Inspection, Your Name, Date of Inspection, and a Phone # where you can be reached). Other

Department inspections must be arranged directly with that Department by calling the corresponding

phone number on the inspection card or the corresponding phone number below.

For additional information or specific questions regarding the City of Grass Valley’s building permit

process, please contact the Building Division at (530) 274-4340.

QUICK REFERENCE DEPARTMENT PHONE NUMBERS:

BUILDING DIVISION (530) 274-4340 FIRE DEPARTMENT (530) 274-4370

PLANNING DIVISION (530) 274-4330 ENGINEERING DEPARTMENT (530) 274-4373

BUILDING INSPECTION REQUEST LINE (530) 274-4343 FINANCE DEPARTMENT (530) 274-4300


----------



## Builder Bob (Jul 29, 2011)

http://files.florenceco.org/public/Planning/minimum_plan_standards_online_version.pdf

This is a newer version of what we had created almost 10 years ago - they have kept it and updated this as needed.


----------



## Alias (Jul 29, 2011)

Builder Bob -

A very big thanks!  This is the first big, heck any, commercial project in about 4 years.


----------



## TJacobs (Jul 30, 2011)

http://www.algonquin.org/egov/docs/690551197988809.pdf

http://www.algonquin.org/egov/docs/779171207840777.pdf

http://www.algonquin.org/egov/docs/630731207840825.pdf


----------

